# Exciting weekend at the start of July



## artona

Hi

After a suggestion by MHF members to arrange a meet at the Land Rover show in Manby I have posted the details for it here. Although the nearest I got to owning a land rover myself was when I had a discovery for a few years I think the weekend will be a cracking event. They are planning all sorts of activities including off road racing and mud racing, see their site here for more details.

Manby is near Louth/Grimsby and is near the beautiful beaches of this part of the country.

During the stay we will also do a photo session on action photography during one of the races and then a photoshop demo.

stew


----------



## Snelly

Bummer, im at work that weekend.


----------



## artona

HI Shane

It lasts for five days, I am just waiting for confirmation exactly what the days are. As its close enough to you why not live and commute from Mansby that weekend  


stew


----------



## Snelly

Yeah, thats a possibility Stew.

Check with organisers, see if they have first aid cover :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn

We are working that weekend and have already booked time off at the end of the month so no hope of getting more  
Sounds great too :evil: 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Stew,

Any idea of the dates for the 5 days yet? Glenn was talking about switching holiday dates at work so we could go to this one maybe.
I work 12 hour shifts so not really feasable to travel straight from work  
Tina


----------



## geraldandannie

From >> the website <<, the dates quoted are June 29th - July 1st. On >> this page <<, it states that it's a 3 day show.

Gerald


----------



## 102138

Hi Gerannpasa
The show at Manby is over 3 days, but camping is available for 5.
We will be there and will leave on mon 2nd. I will check with organisers to see when MHF can arrive.


Artona
We sent you a couple of pm's did we do it right?
N&P


----------



## TinaGlenn

Phew....I thought I had forgotton how to read there :roll: Yes I saw on the website that it is a 3 day event, but on our meets page it is down as a 5 day event, that was what I was wondering about. We would like to go but need dates to be able to see if we can rearrange work stuff. :? 

Tina


----------



## artona

Hi

I am trying to catch one of the organisers. At the moment the £35 includes camping for five days and entry to the show for the whole three days. 

I think this is excellant value but I am going to ask if there would be any discount for those only able to do a smaller stay.


stew


----------



## 102138

hI Stew.
I just happened to be speaking to Barry this morning(Manby) and asked when MHF could arrive at the site, he said that we can stay Tue-Tue but no food stalls etc. would be working all of this time. I told him this is no problem for M/Homers, Ialso told him that we can locate ourselves if given an area. I hope I have not spoken out of turn!
I also mentioned that you would be our rep. so that he does not have to answer the same questions to all members enquiries.
Speak to you later
Nigel


----------



## artona

Hi

Thanks Nigel, thats great. For those who can only make the weekend (  ) the charge is £25 again including entry to the show.


stew


----------



## 102138

Hi Stew
Well done getting the discount!!!!! I did not have the cheek to ask!!!

Nigel


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Stew,

Rita and I might be up for this wee jolly to Manby. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## artona

Hi Nigel

Things that we do for MHF hey. Red, embarrassed face has only just died down lol.

Barry sounded like a really nice bloke, I reckon it will be a great weekend.

Jock and Rita - be great to see you there


stew


----------



## androidGB

I'd like to try and do this one although it's a bit of a hike from my part of the world.

Will put myself down as a provisional



Andrew


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Andrew you aren't too far from us we are near Lyneham.
We will be going to this one, boss sulking but given in 8) and letting me get time off.
Are dogs allowed? our 2 youngest dogs love travelling with us and my (18 month old) jack russell baby hates me leaving him, if we have to we can leave them at home with our son.

Tina


----------



## 102138

Hi all
We were with Barry (the show organiser) last weekend, he has talked the site owners into making a waste dump station especially for MHF, how's that for service????
Nigel&Pamala


----------



## androidGB

Sundowners said:


> Hi all
> We were with Barry (the show organiser) last weekend, he has talked the site owners into making a waste dump station especially for MHF, how's that for service????
> Nigel&Pamala


I think that's excellent.

Let's hope enough of us turn up to make it worth his while

Andrew


----------



## sallytrafic

I (We) would love to come and also to Snelly's birthday bash BUT these two weekends straddle my 60th birthday and there are secrets  judging from the covert emails going around so I guess at least one of the weekends is spoken for. I have provisionally booked but will have to drop out if something else has been arranged for me that weekend (less likely than the previous one). 


Just been told that we are free that weekend so it isn't a world cruise they are organising 

Regards Frank


----------



## artona

Hi Nigel and Pamela


Its a bit worrying that the organisers will be going to a lot of trouble for us if only a handful of members attend. Is there anyone else interested at all.

You 60 Frank, don't believe it. And listening to you have you not already been on world cruises :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks for the kind thought Stew or did you think only 60 I thought he was older 

No only Iceland/Norway, Argentina/Falklands/Antarctic, Baltic, and Panama/Galapagos. But I did go around the world by air etc but had to stop in Brunei for two years 


Regards Frank


----------



## artona

Hi Frank



> or did you think only 60 I thought he was older


Never gave it much thought other than always assumed you were much younger due to your young wife, obviously she finds the more sauve older man more attractive  

stew


----------



## sallytrafic

artona said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you think only 60 I thought he was older
> 
> 
> 
> Never gave it much thought other than always assumed you were much younger due to your young wife, obviously she finds the more sauve older man more attractive
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

You are such a flirt



Frank


----------



## artona

Hi

   I no embarassed. I bet she loved it :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## sallytrafic

I thought you were flirting with me 

Frank


----------



## artona

Hi

But of course Frank, I did not want to put anyone off attending the weekend meet mate


stew


----------



## 88927

Just thought I would bring this thread back up again.....
There are not many takers, although it is some way off yet, so here is your chance to view this meet and get your names down for what will be a fascinating weekend of fun.....
Go on you know you want to :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic

kands said:


> Just thought I would bring this thread back up again.....
> There are not many takers, although it is some way off yet, so here is your chance to view this meet and get your names down for what will be a fascinating weekend of fun.....
> Go on you know you want to :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Anything we should be reading up on before we go action shooting Stew?

Regards frank

PS done the course see attachments


----------



## Bryan

Is there any electrical hookup at Mamby? Would love to come but haven't yet mastered the art of life without electrical hookup!

Suzy


----------



## 88927

Hi Suzy
I believe that there is no electric hook up (maybe Stewart can answer this better?) but you do have a genny on board :lol: :lol: :lol: So enough power to power up the field :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Bryan

Keith

You're right and it would be good test for the genny, I don't think we've used it yet. 

We will attend it sounds like fun. 

Suzy


----------



## artona

Hi Frank

Will find some reading for you, pics look fun

Hi Suzy and Keith

Overlooked elec hookup, will ask the organisers but as Keith says on a weekend like this there would be no problems firing up the gennies  


stew


----------



## JockandRita

artona said:


> Overlooked elec hookup, will ask the organisers but as Keith says on a weekend like this there would be no problems firing up the gennies
> stew


Ear plugs /defenders packed already. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## eddied

*Meet in Lincolnshire end June/beginning of July*

 
Hi all, this sounds fun and would like to join. I'm also a keen LR owner, but of course would be coming with the Chausson. But a couple of queries,
does anyone know if the LR show at Billing Acquadrome overlaps with this and/or the Music show and rally at Lincoln? Perhaps an informal meet at Billing Acquadrome as well?
It's usually easier for me to arrive in UK middle of July'ish rather than end of June.
tks and saluti
eddied


----------



## Minerva

Hi Eddied

Music festival at Lincoln is Mid July (see the rallies) but it does clash with the FREE (if I don't buy anything or change the van) Summer Spectacular at Newark (By Brownhills) if I get an invite I shall be heading for that for the weekend as the Food, Drink & Entertainment are free

I'm sure you will all have a good time as I used to enjoy going to the L/R shows when I had a Disco for a few years.

Bill


----------



## eddied

*Lincolnshire meets*

 
Thanks Minerva, - decisions, decisions!
wherever did I find the time to work.
I'll probably head North end of June, and then try and visit as many of the events as I can.
see you all around somewhere I'm sure.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## androidGB

Right that's me booked, look forward to meeting the other 4 of you :lol: 

5 Attendees, surely we can do better than that



Andrew


PS How do you change your status, confirmed NO to YES, or does the organiser do that?


----------



## androidGB

BUMP


----------



## 102138

Hi Eddied and other interested parties
you are correct, there is no hook up, but loads of space, so we should be able to keep our noise from upsetting other campers!! a lot of them carry their own gennys.
The Manby show will not clash with Billing L/Rover show (it is July 20-22)We will be working at both shows. We are going to try to get our rv to Manby, but we must get our work(Land Rover & trailer) there!!
Nigel & Pamala


----------



## 88927

Hi 
I thought I would bump this back up so that it doesn't get wiped out by the 60 day rule 

Keith


----------



## artona

Hi Keith

Many thanks.


stew


----------



## 88927

You are welcome Stewart
We seem to be losing some of the threads that were put up a while ago, especially the threads that required advanced booking, must have a word with Dave......

Keith


----------



## TinaGlenn

I have just been checking out the Manby web site again and found this:

Skid Control Experience

Test your driving skills on this our skid control taster session. A good-fun short taster course to wet your appetite! 
Manby Motorplex can offer intensive Skid control courses with professional tuition in skid control - providing real practical benefits in road safety. A 'fun' skid course is also available - and although less intensive in content, is aimed at those who are looking for a skid car 'experience'. Without a doubt the course is great fun - BUT you will certainly learn a lot about skid control too!

OOOoooooooooh any idea if you could do this 8 days after having surgery for Carpal Tunnel syndrome??????? 8O 
It sounds excellent fun. Might just have to be content to watch others having fun this time though 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Stew,

With the action photography workshop is there anything special we need to take with us??
Or is it basic lenses and tripod?

Newby to photography but having great fun learning, still not sure about all the numbers though :roll: 

Tina


----------



## artona

hi Tina



> still not sure about all the numbers though


Don't worry, we will cover f stops and apertures and all sorts :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## TinaGlenn

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

f stops????

I think I'd better get the instruction book for the camera out............. now where did I put it??????? 

Tina

now allsorts...... yummy like the liquorice type best :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi

By the end of the weekend Tina I will have you able to use a camera obscura, or maybe a modern pinhole camera :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I might even teach you how to build one if you a good girl and share those liquorice allsorts


stew


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi Stew

I reckon I'm going to have to pull out of Manby things are backing up and if I go there I won't get to Ireland this year.


----------



## artona

Hi Frank

Ok mate, sorry to hear that


stew


----------



## gromett

I would like to go. I used to live at Manby and it would be good to see the old place and pop into Louth. I had an emergency call back to the UK and had to cut short my french trip incredibly short.

Can someone please post simple easy to follow details on how/where to book as my time incredibly short and don't want to miss out. don't need directions tho as I lived in the seargents mess in 87 and went to school in louth lol.

PS, I can provide limited hookup facilities via my van should you need it ;p

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 102138

Hi
We have just been catching up on the Manby show.
It is not just aload of pretty (thats relative to what you find "pretty") Land Rovers!!!. There is a lot on offer to appeal to most people, A few things that we can think of are----
Drive an artic. truck
Drive a double deck bus
Drive a rally car
Ride in a comp safari (off road racer) Land Rover
Drive a skid pan car
Watch idiots (my son included) attempt a very hard----sorry, wet, mud run. (You are welcome to try with your vehicle) recovery on hand!!!
A series of off road races will take place over the w-end, easy to watch (if your nerves can take it!)
There will be a vehicle and trailer ferrying people around the site
Archery
Drive a Bedford lorry on the off road course
A series of "winch challenge" events all w-end (good "clean" fun to watch)
Ride in a new Range Rover or Range rover Sport off road (you will be able to drive yourself as potential customer)
A lot of trade stands, not only 4X4 related
Live band on Sat. evening
Beer tent
Food stalls have had a price limit on all fast food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Plenty of space for "camping", toilets and mobile shower blocks on site.
The camping area is big enough to get away from the action if you want some peace.
The show site only a few minutes drive from the coast and seaside resorts.
£35 for 5 days camping
Please feel free to contact us or ARTONA if need more info.

Nigel & pamala


----------



## artona

Hi

If there is anyone else interested in this please say so quickly. So far there are only 3 or 4 of us interested and we are considering scrapping it and joining the other meet at Deeping.

So if you are keen shout asap. I do not want the organisers setting lots of room to one side for us and then us not using it

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Would love to have joined you for this meet but it is just tooooooo far for me at this time  

Hope you get enough interest.


----------



## 102138

Hi all

We would love a group from MHF to attend but the event will go ahead whatever happens so everyone will be made welcome and can turn up anytime from the Tuesday (26th) onwards even if they haven't been able to arrange it with MHF beforehand, there will be plenty of space for camping.

Once again please send pm should you need any further information, we are more than happy to help.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## artona

Hi Nigel and Pamela

I am sure the event as a whole will be a massive success, just surprised more MHF members did not show an interest in it.


stew


----------



## 102138

Hi Lady J
ALL MHF members will be welcome to the Manby show, anyone can turn up from tuesday 26th onwards and stay until tue 3rd if req.
If you tell the person on the gate you are with Motorhome Facts, you will pay £25 for the whole week which includes entry to the show. An area will be made available for MHF members.
I have just cleared this with Barry Baker, show organiser.
See our earlier entry for a list of some of "whats on"

See you there ???
Nigel & Pamala


----------



## 102138

Help!
What did I do? I wiped out Lady J's question.
Nigel


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Sundowners for the information you never know we may appear :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Stewart,

We are still keen to go to Manby, although not a mad fan of any kind of vehicle except my own wendy house 8) 

I think it is great fun watching the obstacle course runs and seeing who gets stuck in the mud :twisted: 
It looks like there is going to be a lot going on so would always be something to see, and I can scuttle back to my van to rest when the excitement all gets too much 8O 8O 

We were Planning on driving up from Wiltshire on the Thursday and staying until the Monday, as this makes it worth the distance.

We will keep fingers crossed that this meet goes ahead but if not then we will support the BBQ meet.

Tina & Glenn


----------



## artona

HI Tina

The event will still happen Tina, MHF is only a tiny part of this weekend. I think it might be better to see it as a very, very informal event though. After this latest discount that Jac and Nigel have arranged it is fantastic that MHF members can decide last minute whether they want to attend or not. A whole week for just £25 is superb.

Maybe the event organisers will send any MHF members to the same area. With the sounds of things Jac is thinking of spending the whole week there so perhaps its best for her to handle the arrangements.


stew


----------



## 102138

The site organisers have already agreed to have a section put aside for MHF members. As long as you make the "gate man" aware of you being with MHF they will point you in the right direction.
We should be on site on Wed. but have no mobile internet, if anyone wants our mobile No. please pm.
We were hoping to have our RV on site, but have to have our Land Rover and trailer on site, and will probably not have time to come home and pick it up.
Nigel & Pamala


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all, 

Subject to weather, we are hoping to arrive on the Thursday. 

Looking forward to it too.  

J & R.


----------



## artona

Hi

Jock has agreed to take over the reins on this meet as we are not sure we can make it. If anyone else can get there please do join him, I reckon it will be a good weekend


stew


----------



## TinaGlenn

Weather and wrist permitting we shall arrive on Thursday and leave on the Monday. Looks like there will be lots to see and do and with great company in the evenings too it should be good fun.

Tina


----------



## 102138

Nice to see that a few more are interested in this event. We are sure you will not be dissappointed.

Just to confirm some queries, if you look at the entry we made on 16.6.07 at 10.07, it confirms price and times. Yes it's true MHF members only have to pay £25.00 per vehicle if arriving anytime from Tuesday 26th and can stay until the next Tuesday, this also includes entry to the show. Toilets and showers are provided and also a dumping station. 

We know that as it is an old airfield that the ground is very hard, but there is also a lot of hardstanding. We have just tried to get in touch with the organisers to see if it is possible for a hardstanding area to be set aside for MHF members. As soon as we know we will post the details.
We do know that if it is not possible there will be a lot of heavy help should anyone need their assistance in getting off the grassed area.

We will be trading all weekend (Mobile Storage Systems) and as we have a lot of expensive stock we have security fencing around us and generally do not leave the stand from the time we set up until we break down. So
it might be nice if we could arrange an evening at our stand to socialise with other members, it might be possible for us to join you if we can get some security to step in on our stand for the evening, we will have to wait and see.

The price quoted for MHF is a VERY special price which has been negotiated between the organisers and ourselves, this is not poublic knowledge amongst the Land Rover fraternity, so we would appreciate it if this was kept amongst MHF members only. 

Also if there are any traders out there that would like a stand (at very reasonable costs) there is still space. Many motorhome/caravan owners requent these shows so could be good. Many of the stands are non Land Rover related.

This location is very near the coast, so not every day needs to be spent on site.

If our mobile no. is or any other information is required please send pm.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Having been asked to step in for Stew (Artona) on this meet, could I please ask, that any further posts reference the Manby meet, be posted on >>This Page Please<<

Perhaps a kindly mod could lock this thread please, purely to prevent further posts from being missed, or possibly lost.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## artona

Hi Jock

Best wishes for the meet, hope you have a great time. As this is my thread and I am a mod I shall gladly lock it for you.Thanks for standing in   

stew


----------

